# Word of the Day: Orthorexia



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Orthorexia (noun). An eating disorder that involves an obsession with healthy eating.

Many vegetarians might have orthorexia.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2020)

I've never heard of orthorexia before and it's strange how eating right can lead to this.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 2, 2020)

Orthorexia can lead to weight loss, malnutrition and even death.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm another whose never heard this word orthorexia  before, but it's always interesting to learn something new


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

I will NEVER have to worry about getting orthorexia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2020)

If my husband had orthorexia, we'd probably would have divorced many years ago.


----------

